# Possible purchase



## SoCal619 (Nov 26, 2011)

Need to start looking at a minivan for the family, came across a seemingly good deal on an '11 Routan nicely equiped. How has the reliability been? being that its a a rebadged caravan. Any regrets? Would you buy another one?

Just wondering if I should just go for and Odyesey or Sienna.


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 26, 2011)

Anyone ?:wave:


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

Our 2010 is at 37k miles. Only real complaint is the crappy Dodge front end (noise, harshness, etc). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

2010 SEL with 70k. Only complaint is the brakes. But since I put on aftermarket brakes probably close to 20k ago it's been smooth sailing. Would I do it again, yep, she's been spot on aside from the brake issues early on.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

Same experience as the Kafer... 72K on our '09 SEL with nothing to complain about but the Brakes. The Bosch rotors and pads still look new after 10K and a Bad Maine Winter.

I'd buy another in a heartbeat - would love to trade up to a 2012 SEL or Premium, but the budget is a bit tight right now.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

My 2011 Routan SEL Premium has "paid for itself" in usage. I've hauled items from home depot, mattresses and my family + parents.

You pay a little extra for a Dodge Caravan in nicer clothing, but I like it as it's more rare and not your standard minivan. Mine has been bullet proof with no issues, it's a Dodge Caravan that has been around for years and the parts are cheap if they break, except for the major electronics.

the VW dealership around me is awesome, so that helps (free food, car washes).

Only thing I should have known is that the 2012 have bluray, which is important for my kid's movies. I just get the regular DVD's from the library so it's still fine.

No regrets, perfect family car for me.



SoCal619 said:


> Need to start looking at a minivan for the family, came across a seemingly good deal on an '11 Routan nicely equiped. How has the reliability been? being that its a a rebadged caravan. Any regrets? Would you buy another one?
> 
> Just wondering if I should just go for and Odyesey or Sienna.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

No issues with our 2011 at 20k miles. Just had the brakes replaced under warranty.


----------



## Edsel (Aug 9, 2009)

No problems with our '09 SEL. Factory brakes wore out at 28,000 miles, replaced with aftermarket. Now have 39,900 miles. Will keep it until it wears out. The van is fast with the 4.0L engine available in '09. Yes, I would purchase another Chrysler minivan. Minivans are not sporty or luxurious but they are very, very practical. If you keep your minivan expectations within that context, you'll be pleased.


----------



## fattymatty20 (Aug 21, 2013)

Chedman13 said:


> My 2011 Routan SEL Premium has "paid for itself" in usage. I've hauled items from home depot, mattresses and my family + parents.
> 
> You pay a little extra for a Dodge Caravan in nicer clothing, but I like it as it's more rare and not your standard minivan. Mine has been bullet proof with no issues, it's a Dodge Caravan that has been around for years and the parts are cheap if they break, except for the major electronics.
> 
> ...


Chedman13, 

Was bluray an available option on Routan's? I have a 2012 SEL (with DVD) and didn't think this was an option even on Premiums? You might not have missed out on anything...


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the insight guys, appreciate it!


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

fattymatty20 said:


> Was bluray an available option on Routan's? I have a 2012 SEL (with DVD) and didn't think this was an option even on Premiums? You might not have missed out on anything...


I don't think Chrysler added HD (blu-ray, HDMI connections, etc.) until the 2013 MY, so never offered on the VW line of vans.


----------



## outlawtartan (Feb 18, 2010)

With all the suggestions I will chime in with a few points since my wife and I purchased our 2010 SE last year.

1. DO buy aftermarket brakes and pads, and do all four corners. We didn't and what I paid a shop to do just the fronts was nuts (and this is a highly rated shop). I won't make that mistake again

2. Install the 'newer' center console from the Caravan/T&C. It has more space and is always around 100 bucks on ebay. DIY on vortex can get you installed on a Saturday

3. Purchase the WeatherTech floor mats for the car. I did (expensive yes) and man has it been worth it with trips to the beach and now with old man winter....cleaning them has been easy and the floors are still in great condition

4. Think about the NAV hack so you can manipulate the NAV while driving. We just did a trip to NC (6 hours) and my wife nearly punched the screen twice when we wanted to enter in a new destination while driving.

Otherwise I will def be enjoying every mile out of this van.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

outlawtartan said:


> 2. Install the 'newer' center console from the Caravan/T&C. It has more space and is always around 100 bucks on ebay. DIY on vortex can get you installed on a Saturday


Unless I missed something (quite possible), I don't think it's an age thing as much as a trim-line. The deluxe console is on the SEL and SEL Premium lines. The smaller one that doesn't slide back and expand, is on the base S- model and SE line.



outlawtartan said:


> 3. Purchase the WeatherTech floor mats for the car. I did (expensive yes) and man has it been worth it with trips to the beach and now with old man winter....cleaning them has been easy and the floors are still in great condition


So how do the WeatherTek mats work out with the deluxe, expandable center console? Any interference? Someone else here tried it (could've been a different model year though) and the lip on the Weather Tech mats prevented the center console from sliding backwards toward the middle-row captain chairs. Just curious. I went with the VW OEM Monster Mats and like them a lot, but you have to be okay with black rubber mats instead of color matching in gray or tan or whatever your carpet/interior color is.


----------



## fattymatty20 (Aug 21, 2013)

Zambee500 said:


> Unless I missed something (quite possible), I don't think it's an age thing as much as a trim-line. The deluxe console is on the SEL and SEL Premium lines. The smaller one that doesn't slide back and expand, is on the base S- model and SE line.
> 
> 
> So how do the WeatherTek mats work out with the deluxe, expandable center console? Any interference? Someone else here tried it (could've been a different model year though) and the lip on the Weather Tech mats prevented the center console from sliding backwards toward the middle-row captain chairs. Just curious. I went with the VW OEM Monster Mats and like them a lot, but you have to be okay with black rubber mats instead of color matching in gray or tan or whatever your carpet/interior color is.


Zambee,

I have the WeatherTek mats in my SEL and the console will only move backwards about an inch before hitting the mat. I have 2 kids (4 years and 13 months) that sit in the middle row so I haven't ever wanted/needed to slide it back. If you wanted to hack part of the front lip off of the center row floor mat off, it probably would slide and lock into place. For how my family uses the van though, the WeatherTek's are perfect without modification.


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

This has been an interesting vehicle. We owned a 2010 for a little over a year. The brakes are horrible. Even when not warped, they simply do not stop a fully loaded vehicle in a safe distance. Couple this with a vehicle that is foreign to a good number of VW techs.

I did like the ride and versatility of the vehicle.

Given that VW no longer sells the vehicle, if I were looking for such a van today, I would be looking at a Chrysler Town and Country. There are more Chrysler dealers around, and their mechanics are more familiar with the vehicle. Early on, the Routans had better appointments in terms of trim and handling. By the later years, that advantage has gone away as the Chrysler/Dodges are now at least as good if not better in these areas.


----------

